# Thanksgiving Specials,  GHRP 2 & GHRP 6



## LabpeRep (Nov 20, 2012)

Now we are running a special of 

*GHRP-2 5mg,purity 99.54%, as low as $12 per vial*


*GHRP-6 5mg,purity 98.73%, as low as $12 per vial*


 At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports

*GHRP-2 Report*

*BATCH :  M121002-L085805*

*MS REPORT:




*

*HPLC REPORT:



*



*GHRP-6 Report*

*BATCH :  M121001-L552757*

*MS REPORT:



*

*HPLC REPORT:



*

    Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
              Sincerely,


----------

